# Bike Selection Help - Motobecane/Trek/Giant



## ssfmission (Jul 29, 2007)

I am looking at getting back into cycling after many years away. I want a good bike that will allow me to comfortable ride 40 - 80 miles on a weekend with a Century ride thrown in every once in a while. 5'10" / 150lbs 32" Inseam

I used to ride centuries in the late 80s on a Marushi RX-5.

I have looked at the following:

Motobecane Vent Noir $700
Trek 1000 $ 700
Giant OCR2 $900
Giant OCR3 $649

What are your thoughts on what I should buy? I live in an area with very flat terrain.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

1st. Compare geometries. Motobecane.com for the Moto. The rest have their own sites, of course.

2nd. Compare weights. Lighter really is better.

3rd. Compare components. Higher level components will function more efficiently.

4th. Ride as many as you can to check for fit, etc. Giants have that sloping top tube. It may not be for you. In a race I participated in today, I saw lots of Giants so apparently the sloping top tube is not an issue for quite a few riders.

Motos are good entry level bikes and probably as good as any you happen to be looking at, but that doesn't mean a Moto is right for you. At this time of year, you may find some sales at your LBS but you may not find your size in the stock that they will have on hand.

But whatever and whichever, get out and ride.


----------

